# GT #75: Phoenix Suns (50-24) @ Denver Nuggets (45-29) - 4/1



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Denver Nuggets (45-29) vs Phoenix Suns (50-24) 
* 

*When: Tuesday, 9EST/7MT/6PST
TV: Local or by Illegal method* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Boris Diaw [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Nuggets Projected Starters:* 







































* Anthony Carter [SG] Allen Iverson [SF] Carmelo Anthony [PF] Kenyon Martin [C] Marcus Camby * 















*Suns have been placed on...OH S***... *​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is gonna be TOUGH. But if Suns can have a focus on defense, and less turnovers, they should be alright.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> This is gonna be TOUGH.


TIRING, more like it. This'll be game 3 with 7 players. Let's hope we have enough gas in the tank to pull out a win. The guys just need to play all out on this one 'coz there's a few days rest before the next game.

D'Antoni's hopeless. Maybe it's Kerr we need to put pressure on. Maybe he can give D'Antoni a good whack on the head. What's Kerr's email address?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Seuss said:


> This is gonna be TOUGH. But if Suns can have a focus on defense, *and less turnovers*, they should be alright.


The Suns actually didnt have many turnovers last night, 10 turnovers total, Nash had none, the problem was role players not hitting their shots at the first half(Diaw, Bell and Barbosa). I hope LB bounces back from the terrible game he had last night. If we win this game it will be more than anything a HUGE boost on the teams overall confidence, wich would be perfect since we are very close to the playoffs.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

IDK, I think we lose this one. Hopefully we get to see Skinner and Strawberry play some good minutes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Please kill them.... for mavs sake. :lol:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This team is sooooooooo annoying to watch when they don't care. 

Suns don't have the crowd to help them come all the way back, so they better not allow the Nuggets to put on more then that 11 point lead.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

I know I'm late by saying this but nice job by Skinner.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Great bench production, Skinner, Gordan and not great, but Diaw is doing ok.

Is Shaq alright? He got his shoulder caught with Kenyon, I wonder if he ever came back in. Suns are within 5, which is what they need to keep it at.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Stupid refs.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok that was ridiculous for tossing raja. The ref was just abusing his power because he was ticked off at Bell but there was no need to toss him. Ref's are stinking it up once again no surprise.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

10 pt lead for denver and the refs are killing me...blah.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, back-to-back games against 8 players.......

Ridiculous calls going both ways, but most of them are effecting the Suns a lot more. Lose a player, and now given up quite a few points too. This is absurd.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

i said we'd probably lose this one because its hard to beat any team back to back especially at home. but the suns are putting up a good fight and the refs are stinking it up tonight. denver needs this win more than we do they probably won't make the playoffs.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

AZsportsDude said:


> i said we'd probably lose this one because its hard to beat any team back to back especially at home. but the suns are putting up a good fight and the refs are stinking it up tonight. denver needs this win more than we do they probably won't make the playoffs.


I said we'd lose too but I like our chances.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

anyone see that phantom foul by boris on carmello


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

man suns turned this into a game...win or lose i'm proud of them tonight, its hard to get up for these types of games back to back.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

damn, marcus camby with the prayers....couple luckshots by him and it looks like we're gonna go down. we would of taken over 1st place in the west if we would of won but not a bad job by us tonight.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like it's over, tough loss but we had a very good chance.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns won in my book, ahahah. Marcus Camby with the go ahead prayer, and A.I. gets the free two points from a ticky-tack call. Oh well, Suns can't beat a team when the refs don't let them play. When the refs were letting them play, Suns took the lead. 

Suns look good, they can hang against high scoring, fast paced teams. Most teams with a big player like Shaq, can't. So we have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

denver might not make the playoffs, so maybe we gave the fans on their homecourt one last party.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Denver's commentators pretty much made that game unwatchable.

Amazing that we had a chance to squeak by with that after everything that went wrong. Gutsy effort regardless.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, the Nug announcers were quick to point out anytime a Suns player "flopped", but it was good defense when a Nuggets player flopped. That was irritating.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

i only heard the suns announcers who are relatively unbiased for the most part. denvers announcers are just probably disgruntled.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

didn't get to watch the game, it looks like the refs gave an assist on this one, 50fts always appears to be a bit much. Was it?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like Kerr read my email and gave D'Antoni a whack on the head because Skinner played 16 minutes. Didn't see the game but from the boxscore it looks like he gave 16 solid minutes. I think Skinner tries hard to show that he deserves to play. Unfortunately though, he'll rot on the bench again once Hill gets back.

_edit:_
Hang on, did Skinner get to play only because Bell got ejected?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Skinner was playing before Bell went out. He was doing really good, he played well when Shaq had to get rest. I think we might be able to see more of him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I saw most of the first half and last 4 mins of this. I never noticed Bell got tossed lol. Feel like we should have won though.

I also noticed we missed quite a few FTs, and then saw it was mostly Shaq. Denver shooting 47 FTs, what the ****?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> Skinner was playing before Bell went out. He was doing really good, he played well when Shaq had to get rest. I think we might be able to see more of him.


I sure hope so. He only has a month left to get ready for the playoffs and sitting on the far end of the bench isn't going to do him (or us) any good.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Skinner will not see time in the playoffs unless it's due to injuries. If you think D'Antoni's rotation is tight now, wait till the playoffs.

Basically a seven man rotation with a few appearances from Giricek.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Didn't get to watch the game...wtf is up with all the techs? My little ***** gordo grcek got one...what for? And raja got tossed?
wtf


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Honestly not that concerned. Again, refs helped the Nuggets to a win. Any team that is allowed 40+ FTs is getting bailed out. Any time.

Raja didn't deserve that 2nd technical (didn't Joey Crawford get fired for something like this?), Amare's tech shouldn't have been one, or they should have given JR Smith 4 techs, Melo 2 etc. The Nuggets were complaining the whole night and didn't get punished for it. Giri's tech DEFINATLY shouldn't have been one (stopping a continuation is deemed inappropriate now?). We outplayed the Nuggets in every aspect of the game except they shot 20 more FT than us. I thought the refs could see push offs and things like that but I guess not.

I'm not as pissed as I am concerned. I was listening to a presentation about gambling and they brought up Donaghy, and I wondered if this could happen again. Tonight it was proven that it could.

And I've also come to realize that Boris Diaw is the single stupidest person in the NBA. I've never seen him make a smart play all season. He's the only player in the league that passes on wide open layups. If we don't trade him during the summer I'm boycotting watching the Suns games next year.

Also, I like how the NBA tries to focus on consistancy, yet when Shaq accidentaly elbowed Diawara in the chin yesterday, he was given a tech, but when Diaw gets hit in the face, its a foul on Diaw?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Also, I like how the NBA tries to focus on consistancy, yet when Shaq accidentaly elbowed Diawara in the chin yesterday, he was given a tech, but when Diaw gets hit in the face, its a foul on Diaw?


Diaw committed the foul on Kenyon first and then Kenyon's hand flew back and hit Diaw in the face. Kenyon was given a technical for the hit and Nash made the FT.

Where is the inconsistency?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Cpaw's right, Kenyon got a tech for it. I don't understand the call against Kenyon and Shaq, it makes no sense whatsoever. But that's what the NBA has become, a league of rules that these ****ing refs get to interpret.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well i saw some of the highlights, we were actually in it til the end which was a good thing. 
I'm not to pissed at this loss, as it was a back to back on the road, and we have a coach who refuses to use his bench.
I've been hearing that the nash, raja, diaw, amare, shaq lineup has been working well for us though. Good diaw, stop playing like a *****.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Article from today:



> NEW YORK, April 3, 2008 – Denver Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin has received a one game suspension without pay for exceeding the Flagrant Foul points total, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Executive Vice President, Basketball Operations. Martin was assessed a Flagrant Foul, Penalty One for striking Boris Diaw of the Phoenix Suns in the face.
> If a player’s season total exceeds five points, he will receive an automatic suspension following the game in which his point total exceeds five points and for each additional flagrant foul committed during that season.
> 
> The incident occurred with 3:52 remaining in the third period of Denver’s 126-120 win over the Suns on Tuesday, April 2 at the Pepsi Center. Martin will serve the suspension on Saturday, April 5 when the Nuggets host the Sacramento Kings at the Pepsi Center.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

A ridiculous call could cost Nuggets a playoff spot. This league is hilarious.


----------

